# plants rabbits won't eat



## Barbara2c (Apr 27, 2001)

What plants won't rabbits eat? I live in Colorado and they even ate my tulips.


----------



## sonny (Apr 28, 2001)

I think they eat every thing ,but the weeds!!!!!!!


----------



## Deere John (May 5, 2001)

I'm interested in knowing what to do to protect seedlings from rabbits too. I recently lost about 80% of my white pine seedlings to rabbits or hungry snow worms with big teeth.


----------



## rbtree (May 8, 2001)

Well, I don't know if it works for rabbits, but I heard a good way to keep deer away, is to mark your territory. Get my drift??!!

[Edited by rbtree on 05-08-2001 at 01:33 AM]


----------



## rbtree (May 8, 2001)

John, ever hear of a snow snake? Likely, if you downhill ski, you've been caught by the little buggers!


----------



## Deere John (May 8, 2001)

Snow snakes - may have done the odd face plant as a result of one or two of them.


----------



## Darin (May 8, 2001)

*I know it*

They will not eat colengelas. The aphids will though. HAHA
Darin


----------



## john kefauver (May 23, 2001)

*rabbits*

you know the rabbits are tasty themselves


----------



## Treeman14 (May 23, 2001)

There is an all-natural product called Plantskydd that is supposed to repel all browsing animals. Its sold by Ben Meadows Company http://www.benmeadows.com


----------

